# Mixing Nutes



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

What's the deal here? I've read a bunch that say to not mix nutes.

I guess if I am feeding the exact same amount over a period of said weeks, what is the issue? I know to flush before feeding to remove excess nutes but I don't understand this logic I guess. What does the plant care of the nutes are combined or given individually? Huh? Huh?! Huh?!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2021)

Huh? I have always mixed my ferts together.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Huh? I have always mixed my ferts together.



Logically this makes sense yeah? If you start reading about it there are plenty posts advising against it....maybe this is due to a more complicated feeding schedule though?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2021)

Never heard that before. The plant will uptake what it needs no matter how you feed it.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

Well, you can overfeed and underfeed based on my knowledge.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> Well, you can overfeed and underfeed based on my knowledge.



But mixing Nutes and applying them should logically be no different than mixing them individually and applying them. I guess that's my point of interest.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2021)

I generally mix mine. 

Bubba


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2021)

Your plant will tell you.  If it is healthy and thriving don't over think things.... remember it is a weed.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 23, 2021)

.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Never heard that before. The plant will uptake what it needs no matter how you feed it.


I used FF NPK then House and Garden in flower


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2021)

I use all FF Nutes and Soils.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> But mixing Nutes and applying them should logically be no different than mixing them individually and applying them. I guess that's my point of interest.


I never did this either all mixed in one bucket


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2021)

At one point I switched from FF trio  to Advanced Nutrients products. For me, my plants have never looked better. Although the FF worked well, as have the Nukeheads nutes.

I mix the A & B bloom, their version of cal mag & carbload weeks 1 through 6. Weeks 2, 3 and 4 add Big Bud. Weeks 5 & 6 adds Overdrive. Weeks 7, 8 flush (usually indica that 8 -9 weeks does it...usually)

All in the same container.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I use all FF Nutes and Soils.


That Ocean Forest has became my go to. I keep threatening hydro, but really like the simplicity of the soil.

 Plus, since I only veg 4-5 weeks (indicas) I don't bother with the veg A & B, as the OF has enough built in to get mine through veg and just go with Bloom A & B, along with the other additives.

 The first 4-5 weeks of veg all watering does use cal mag, I like to hammer them early as it seems to prevent early yellowing in indica like OG Kush.

Bubba


----------

